# Any Indian Classical Music Lovers Here ??



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

There are two prime forms of Indian Classical namely Hindustani n carnatic.. If you know these forms !! which do you like the most!! who is your favorite artist ? do you practice any form ??


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't tell Hindustani from Carnatic! Morning noon or night ragas? Beats me! But I like to listen to Indian music. Hariprasad Chaurasia right now, a total flute genius; but others too, especially Debashish Bhattacharya, who I saw in concert last year.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Fan of both Carnatic and Hindustani. Some favorite musicians/composers: Shivkumar Sharma, Pran Nath, Ali Akbar khan, Hariprasad Chaurasia, etc.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about it, but I have heard quite a number of albums over the decades. The conclusion I have drawn is that North Indian/Hindustani music is better. South Indian/Carnatic music tends to sound a lot like primitive/rural devotional music.

I don't like the vocal music and listen only to the instrumental music, which I can appreciate as an exquisite music of meditation, contemplation and relaxation. The vocal music sounds (and is?) overtly devotional and what I have heard is tedious, grating and headache-provoking.

I began with Ravi Shankar (who didn't?) and I currently have CD albums (I no longer have my old LPs) by:

Ali Asad Khan - 2 albums of excellent North Indian ragas, one is supposed to be mediaeval

Ashok Pathak - he is supposed to be the last master of the Gharana court tradition. I really liked one of his ragas on YT, but this album is _much_ more sedate and less frantic and I find it to be a slight disappointment, but it is certainly pleasantly mellow.

Lakshminarayana Subramaniam - South Indian violin: sublime!!! This album alone repeals my claim for preference for Hindustani vs. Carnatic :lol:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I don't know a whole lot about it, but I have heard quite a number of albums over the decades. The conclusion I have drawn is that North Indian/Hindustani music is better. South Indian/Carnatic music tends to sound a lot like primitive/rural devotional music.


Carnatic is even more complex than Hindustani. The former's rhythmic complexity is unmatched. Hindustani is more popular because it's easier on the ear. As for musical purity, Carnatic is free of foreign influence and it is therefore Indian Classical music in its purest form.

Anyhow, I love both as they are beautiful and sophisticated musical traditions.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Hindustani music emerged as a distinct form because of Persian and Islamic influences in North India. The main emphasis in Carnatic music is on vocal music; most compositions are written to be sung, and even when played on instruments, they are meant to be performed in a singing style (known as _gāyaki_).

Here is an excellent example of Carnatic chant:










_From Amazon:

Mantram_ is Ravi Shankar's effort to set Sanskrit chants from ancient Hindu scriptures to music, and the result is a captivating mix of chant and music. Produced by George Harrison, this collection of mantras and prayers from the Vedas, Upanishads, and other scriptures powerfully transports the listener to a place of peace where it's possible to be one with the universe. It's as if a heavy, enveloping cloak of serenity falls from the dark, floating sounds of cello opening the CD. Shankar employs flute, tamboura, harp, and other instruments to accent the mighty "Om" thread that weaves itself through the cloth of this album, bringing together deep, ominous voices with delicate, earthly instruments. One looking for extensive Shankar sitar might be disappointed, but the beauty of this artist's creativity and spiritual vision sweeps one away into a larger, more meaningful listening experience. Highly recommended. _--Karen Karleski_

There is something very spiritual about the Carnatic chants, derived from Sanskrit texts. In this regard, it seems to be more 'sacred' than North Indian raga, which seems to be more about virtuosity and more overtly 'music oriented' rather than serving a purer spiritual purpose. This is my impression, anyway. I listen to all of it.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

For all fans of the sitar who have probably heard and liked Ravi Shankar, I would recommend Vilayat Khan, who in his own right is as much of a genius (if not better) as Shankar.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Big fan. Hossein Alizadeh, Iranian - but still, is one of my favorite composers in this area. And course a mention to artists like Hariprasad, Kalhor, Aghili, etc… I'm mixing Persian and Indian here.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Lakshminarayana Subramaniam - South Indian violin: sublime!!! This album alone repeals my claim for preference for Hindustani vs. Carnatic :lol:


Yes, that Carnatic Violin is amazing.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Big fan. Hossein Alizadeh, Iranian - but still, is one of my favorite composers in this area. And course a mention to artists like Hariprasad, Kalhor, Aghili, etc… I'm mixing Persian and Indian here.


*Kayhan Kalhor* is favorite of mine. 'I Will Not Stand Alone' is his latest album (2012) and it's amazing, of course.

Here's a sample:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Anyhow, I love both as they are beautiful and *sophisticated* musical traditions.


I have noticed that you enjoy using this ambiguous word


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> *Kayhan Kalhor* is favorite of mine. 'I Will Not Stand Alone' is his latest album (2012) and it's amazing, of course.
> 
> Here's a sample:


Very nice, indeed.

You like Ghazal? Kalhor is in the duo. Also very nice.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Very nice, indeed.
> 
> You like Ghazal? Kalhor is in the duo. Also very nice.


Sure do. I think I have most of their albums.


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah true even i find it hard to identify the ragas i jus enjoy the music ... n About Hariprasad chaurasia hez a legend ...


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I can't tell Hindustani from Carnatic! Morning noon or night ragas? Beats me! But I like to listen to Indian music. Hariprasad Chaurasia right now, a total flute genius; but others too, especially Debashish Bhattacharya, who I saw in concert last year.


Yeah true even i find it hard to identify the ragas i jus enjoy the music ... n About Hariprasad chaurasia hez a legend ...


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Fan of both Carnatic and Hindustani. Some favorite musicians/composers: Shivkumar Sharma, Pran Nath, Ali Akbar khan, Hariprasad Chaurasia, etc.


yeah they all are great legends, you may also like Zakir Hussain(Tabla), Kadri Gopinath(Saxo),Kunnakudi Vaithinathan (Violin),Vikku vinayakam (Gatam), Mandolin Srinivasan and many more


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

shangoyal said:


> For all fans of the sitar who have probably heard and liked Ravi Shankar, I would recommend Vilayat Khan, who in his own right is as much of a genius (if not better) as Shankar.


I wud not say better buy yeah a sheer genius...


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Hindustani music emerged as a distinct form because of Persian and Islamic influences in North India. The main emphasis in Carnatic music is on vocal music; most compositions are written to be sung, and even when played on instruments, they are meant to be performed in a singing style (known as _gāyaki_).
> 
> Here is an excellent example of Carnatic chant:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that piece of note..


----------



## sankalp (Apr 10, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Yes, that Carnatic Violin is amazing.


there's a vote up on that from me as-well..


----------

